# constructive criticism please - but please be gentle



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok - you got me going. I tried this out on my daughter's second pair of shorts. I know it isn't great but it is my first attempt. Any suggestions on how to do a bit better next time? 

A couple of questions. I used half of the thread (3 strands ?) - not sure why I did that, something floating around in my memory that that was the thing to do. Was this right? As I stitched the strands kept sort of unravelling - is this normal? Is there anything i can do to stop it? Last question - because the material I was sewing is quite stretchy (sort of jersey material), it was really hard to stick to the shape I had drawn - it sort of seemed to distort really easily. I can't really explain any better than that - I am hoping that some of you will knkow what I am talking about and be able to suggest ways of stopping it.

thanks in advance

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't hand embroider, so I don't have any tips for you, but you did a great job, the shorts are darling!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great! You might try using a small embroidery hoop to prevent the distortion, although I don't really see any. You can use anywhere from 1 strand of floss to all 6. I'm not sure about them untwisting - did you separate all 3 at once, or one at a time and then try to put them together?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie - they look really nice. Now a little tip for next time. If you can get a stabilizing fabric behind the area you are embroideriering. Like pellon (light weight interfacing), or in the case of stretchy fabric, even a piece of old bedsheet or broadcloth type fabric to stabelized the stretch factor. Baste the pellon or the broadcloth to the back of where you want to embroidery, and then do your design thru all layers. After finishing, you can cut the basting threads on the edges of the backing, pull them out, and then trim pretty closely on backing fabric so much will not show.

This should keep it from pulling together so much, and make the actual work a bit easier for you.

And - depending on the density of coverage you are wanting, 2 or 3 threads out of 6 are often used. I've always straightened them rather than kept them twisted. Some places even advise pulling them appart one at a time, and then picking the number of strands you want up, and threading individually to keep them from tangling. And don't make any strand longer than 18" or you will have knots.

But you are doing very well for a relative beginner.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you did a great job! I am by no means an expert, having made only a couple of clothing items so far and minimal embroidery, but as far as avoiding the stretchiness I think some stabilizer/interfacing would help. I believe there is even a water soluble kind that will stabilize the fabric while your stitching and then dissolve with water afterward. Keep up the good work!

Edited: Oops - see there, AngieM2 beat me to it! You all are so smart! The praise still applies, though!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It looks great to me!


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

I think it looks great! Mamaw taught me to embroider with 3 strands of floss and we straightened them instead of trying to keep them twisted. If memory serves, however, Mamaw would use anywhere from 1 strand to all 6 depending on what she was doing at the time.

Keep up the good work. I know your dd will be thrilled!

Brandon


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a huge choice for stabilizers...wash away, iron away, tear away, and permanent. The choice depends on different things...iron and wash away work for things that you don't want to affect the drape afterwards, for small designs I would use the tear away and high density use permanent.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Great job!! Doing artwork on clothing is a labor of love :angel: . It takes so many hrs of work. Your daughter is so lucky. I would cry when the clothes were washed or outgrown. :Bawling: 

My GMother( step grandmother) did wonderful work ( butterflies)and so does her DD ( jeans and purses). They would work on shading ( mixing colors in the needle) and texture in the satin stich using different types of thread like silk, rayon, cotton, metalic. There are some great books on hand work and working w/ clothing if you are wanting to do more. I will try to remember who the artist was if you would like to look her up.

I am starting to learn as well and love it as it is very forgiving unlike cross stich or knitting. I can't count worth a flip.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all.

Didn't think about a hoop - something else to think about. 

Stabilizing fabric. I will look for that - I am busy looking at sewing places online at the moment so will see what I can find. Thinking about it the jeans that she has that came already embroidered have a bit of something behind the embroidery - I wondered what it was for  - now I know  

The threads - I pulled the thread in half and then tried to use it. Will seperate them all individually next time. I think I had the thread too long as well from the sound of it. When I tried to seperate the threads I had to cut some off as the last couple of inches wouldn't seperate - got all twisted up and wouldn't work loose. 

And straight - that could explain why I couldn't get it to stay twisted  

Thanks all for the encouragement.

hoggie

oh yes - another question - I just drew my picture onto the fabric and sewed over it. Is that OK or is there a better way to do it?

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Okiemom - would love to know if you can find it. Although I think it will be a while before I get that far, it would be something to aspire to.

hoggie


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I looked up embroidery in our library catalog and there were several really neat books on clothing and children patterns. Many of teh books are only a few years old. When I had been looking it was '70- 80' s. There must be a revival of hand work going on. 

Your choices are endless. Aunt Martha ( sold in walmart or Joans etc. also has premade patterns. I also found several free pattern sights on google. It is making me want to start a project.  

Hand work is so great since it is fairly easily taken anywhere. I have spent many hrs. in Dr. offices hand piecing a grandmothers flower garden hexagons. 
Stiching on smaller pieces of fabric or clothing would also be easily taken anywhere. 

I believe Helen M. Stevens is the author. Her work is beyond beautiful. She does give some hints on how to draw your own patterns and how to shade. she is a little over the top.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I've always drawn pictures directly on fabric with a light pencil. I'm not sure if that is technically how you are supposed to do it. I think the shorts look great!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

You can draw directly on the fabric or you can use iron-on transfers.

If you draw the design yourself you can get special markers at a sewing shop and probably at a craft store. The ones for use on dark material will be kind of like chalk, and white or yellow. Then the ones for use on light material are more like a felt tip and a darker color, like blue. They all wash out.

There are probably more options but those are the ones I know about.

P.S. - you did a GREAT job!! I'd be very proud if I could do that well.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - round two was a dolphin but she insisted on wearing them right away so I can't post a picture till they come out of the wash  

I know this probably sound stupid but how do you sew on a patch pocket? She asked if she could have a pocket on some of them and I agreed but now I can't figure out for the life of me how to sew it on. Can't turn it inside out to sew on the inside ?

My Mum liked the shorts and was so impressed she dug out a shorts pattern and an old t-shirt of hers for me to make DD a pair of shorts from scratch. Got it home and got out the pattern to look through it and it might as well be written in Chinese :shrug: THIS should be REALLY entertaining  

hoggie


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Sew the hem at the top...then press the other sides under and top stitch around it as close to the edge as you can.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you pink carnation - uummmm what's top stitch ?


hoggie


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

On top of the pocket...jean jackets have 2 rows over alot of the seams. You use a straight stitch. If you look at the back pocket on jeans that should help.


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

I think it looks darling, Hoggie!

I'll go through some of my books for you.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For the patch pocket, you cut the shape about 1" large on the top and 3/4" large around the sides. Make a hem for the top, folding a very small edge down (stitch that in place) and then folding it over again and stitching it from the top side making two rows, one of which will catch the first folded edge, the other closer to the top of the pocket. You will end up with the cloth folded away from the side you will see when the pocket is done and two rows of straight stitching. Then fold the sides and bottom of the pocket under once and iron the fold in. Place the pocket where you want it and pin it, then stitch it from the top to the pants. As mentioned, jeans usually have two rows of stitching about 1/2" apart around the sides. 

You can embroider the patch pocket before you put it on the pants too.  If you are making the pants, it's easier to add the pocket before you put the pieces of the pants together, as they lay flatter, but it's possible to put the patch pocket on finished pants too. 

Good luck!


----------

